# kermit hangs on connect

## kc8tbe

I'm trying to use ckermit to connect to a Cisco router. Here's what I did for setup:

emerge ckermit

chown uucp /usr/bin/ckermit

And on each system startup:

chown uucp /dev/ttyS0

chmod u+rwx /dev/ttyS0

Once the Cisco router is turned on:

kermit

> set line /dev/ttyS0

> set carrier-watch off

> connect

I get the message about what escape characters are enabled, and then ckermit hangs. No prompt from the router. I need to to a kill -9 to get out of it. I've also tried this:

kermit

> set line /dev/ttyS0

> set carrier-watch off

> set speed 9600

> set stop-bits 1

> set parity none

> set flow-control none

> connect

with the same results. Using Windows Hyperterminal or an old Sherwood terminal I have no trouble connecting to the router. Any idea what I am doing wrong?

----------

## kc8tbe

...and as usual, I discover the solution right after I post.  :Embarassed:   The problem was in a network cable, and kermit was hanging because fopen() was blocking the program. FYI, here's a little howto for connecting to Cisco routers with kermit for any other newbies like me:

1. Install kermit:

# emerge ckermit

# chown uucp /usr/bin/kermit

2. Every system bootup (or whenever you want to use kermit). Replace /dev/ttyS0 with the approriate device file:

# chown uucp /dev/ttyS0

# chmod u+rw /dev/ttyS0

3. To connect (note that > denotes a Kermit prompt):

# kermit

  > set line /dev/ttyS0

  > set carrier-watch off

  > connect

4. To disconnect and exit kermit, press Ctrl+\+C, then:

  > quit

Enjoy!

----------

## diaz

Just wanted to say:

Thanks alot.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JoshFed

I can connect to the Cisco via kermit as root.  There's another user who will need access to the Cisco too.  Can I make it so kermit can be used by non root users?

```
(/home/josh/) C-Kermit>set line /dev/ttyS0

/var/lock: Permission denied

Sorry, write access to UUCP lockfile directory denied.

```

----------

## Stever

What if you add the user to the uucp group?

----------

## JoshFed

Good thinkin Stever.  That works.  Thanks

----------

## gemi

all the above does not work for me.

I installed ckermit from scratch and followed the instructions above. I still get the /var/lock: Permission denied Worry, write access to UUCP lockfile directory denied.

Any ideas anyone?

----------

## Hu

Resurrecting a five year old thread is not particularly good practice.

What is the output of ls -la /var/lock{,/} ; id?

----------

